# How do I give Medicine to my Pigeon



## Joy Sundancer (Jan 17, 2011)

I need to give my pigeon medication that was compounded into a liguid to treat her for parasites. I was given a small syringe to do this but am having alot of difficulty. I don't want to hurt the pigeon. Is there a way to open his beak and use the syringe so it all goes in properly?


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Joy Sundancer said:


> I need to give my pigeon medication that was compounded into a liguid to treat her for parasites. I was given a small syringe to do this but am having alot of difficulty. I don't want to hurt the pigeon. Is there a way to open his beak and use the syringe so it all goes in properly?


Please, before you give her anything, can you please tell us what the drug is that was compounded, who compounded it, and at what strength was it compounded at?

Karyn


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

to give an oral med... you can wrap her in a towel like a burrito..have someone hold her.. then open the beak and put the end of the syringe to the back of the throat at the side of the beak and push the syringe in.. sounds like a dewormer.. but as karyn has asked..I suppose to make sure it is safe...let know what it is..?


----------



## Joy Sundancer (Jan 17, 2011)

*Medication*

I took Lovey in to the vet because she was not behaving normaly and was hiding behind furniture and sitting lots while cooing. I thought for a moment she might be a girl wanting to lay an egg but I thought she was a boy. I took her to the vet. The vet said Lovey had Heramita parasite. He showed me the critters under the mircoscope. He prescribed the medication Metronidazole 60mg compounded. I am instructed to give her 0.33 ml every 12 hours for 12 days.

I just found she laid an egg on Wednesday and then another one today. 

I have started the medication but find it difficult to administer it to her and am wondering if there was a better way to do it. It is all happening I guess at an aqward time for Lovey as her owner did not know she was a girl and was about to have her first eggs. I did not understand why she was so upset with me trying to pick her up (although she does not like it normally) but I think she was trying to protect her egg or something. 

Any guidance in this matter would be appreciated. Thank you.

Joy


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

well he said she has a parasite... if he gave an oral med..then give it to her..it only takes a second to do it.. have someone hold her or wrap her in a towel burrito style, open her beak and give at the back of the throat. push the the med out..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

When you give the liquid meds, go to the_ birds_ right side of the back of the throat.


----------

